# Kitten for adoption on Nebraska



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

A rescue of mine, a gorgeous male 6 mos old kitten needs a home.
Name Gerard
White with black tail and 2 black spots on head, fluffy, medium long hair. Looks like a Turkish Van but I'm certain is not a purebreed. Gerard is healthy except for fleas & tapeworms for wich we're medicating him. He's altered and up to date with vaccinations. Very, very friendly, playful, cuddly and gets along with other cats, he'd be a wonderful lap cat and buddy to your kitties. Good all around the house manners too!.. I'm asking please no declawing and $40 for his vetting. We'll transport in SE Nebraska (Omaha, Lincoln, Beatrice, Nebraska City, etc) and NE Kansas. I live in Fairbury on the border with KS.
Please spread the word, must place Gerard soon because one of my cats is actually murderous towards him (G being a kitten keeps pestering her) 
Please e-mail me privatly or call 401-729-2264, ask for Jon or Elena
Thank-you so very much,


----------

